# need some help for lady's bling jersey. what style to use



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello i am going to do a lady's jersey and wanted to know what type of style any of you have used for this. i am looking at this jersey but not sure if the stones will hold. the holes dont look to big but thats why i am asking first..






0218AG
Augusta 250 / LADIES REPLICA FOOTBALL TEE
100% polyester tricot mesh * 100% polyester dazzle fabric yoke and sleeves * Junior fit - not meant to be worn with pads * 1x1 rib-knit modified V-neck collar * Front and back yoke large enough for embellishment * Set-in sleeves * Outside locker label with size is on wearer's left side near bottom hem * Side vents * Double-needle hemmed sleeves and bottom


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The only way to really know if it will work is to get a sample shirt and try it.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

We bling Augusta jerseys all of the time. Make sure your stones are no smaller than ss10 and put a Teflon pillow inside the jersey before pressing otherwise the glue will make the shirt inside stick together.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive done some jersey shirts and they do stick


----------



## TouchoHoney (Mar 7, 2012)

I use this jersey too, no problems


----------

